# pkg add -f?



## laufdi (Apr 30, 2014)

How can I install p*ac*k*a*g*e*s with `pkg add` when dependencies are reported missing? It makes no sense to reinstall gcc473 for example.

Or: how to `pkg install` without dependencies?


----------

